# problema con kacpid & acpid

## Pes88

salve!! 

Ho un problema con la gestione degli hotkey e delle relative notifiche! Il demone kacpid mi gestisce correttamente la luminosità dello schermo e mi spegne la scheda wireless, ma non riesce a eseguire nessun'altra operazione. Per gestire i restanti tasti touchpad e volume uso acpid e xfce-volumed. 

Pero io volevo gestire tutto con solo demone, (ho intenzione di scrivere una piccola applicazione per la gestione degli hotkey con le relative notifiche mediante notify-osd  ) quindi vorrei che kacpid non facesse niente e deleghi tutto a acpid o al mio programmino! Ma non ho capito come posso configurare kacpid ???  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

poi sono presenti altri due demoni kacpid_notify e kacpid_hotplug che non capito che scopo hanno??? 

Come ambiente uso open-box... 

Posto la configurazione del kernel : 

```

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

```

----------

